# NSA Demands so called "cyber terrorists" be subject to "battlefield" detention



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

*NSA Demands so called "cyber terrorists" be subject to "battlefield" detention*

"U.S. officials step up cyber terrorism rhetoric, warning Cyber Armageddon is inevitable, and demanding “cyber terrorists” be subject to NDAA battlefield detention."







YouTube Video











Meaning those who speak out online, will be subject to the same laws as some foreigner who tries to kill american citizens. 

No due process. No Lawyer. No phonecalls.

Just military style detention. Or so called FEMA "emergency camps"



> As the hype over impending cybergeddon heats up in Congress, could American citizens soon be considered terrorists for simply voicing dissent online? In the fog of cyberwar, freedom may be first to go.
> Cyberwar. Some dismiss it as hype, fueled by government contractors eager for profit, without much concern about the consequences to the net or to freedom. But in Congress, the gloom-and-doom talk about the need for American “cyberwar” preparedness lately is quite real. And for some lawmakers, it’s a clear and present danger.
> “A cyberattack is on its way. We will suffer a catastrophic cyber attack,” House Intelligence Committee Chairman Mike Rogers, R-Mich., recently said at a hearing. “The clock is ticking.”
> The Pentagon has even developed a policy that now deems major cyber attacks to be acts of war – which could merit a military response. Bombs for bits, so to speak. “If you shut down our power grid,” an anonymous Defense official told the Wall Street Journal, “maybe we will put a missile down one of your smokestacks.”
> ...



http://blog.alexanderhiggins.com/2012/02/21/nsa-warns-cyber-terrorists-anonymous-power-grid-85671/


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

i love u americans! never overreact ahahaha!


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Youre in Australia mate, you'll be following suit to whatever the U.S. does


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2012)

I think SFW needs a little water boarding


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Youre in Australia mate, you'll be following suit to whatever the U.S. does


 
yeah but only after the crickets over, after we run out of piss, if we could be bothered, and if it sounds all official like!
then its still got to poll well in the newpapers and bring our slutty pm some more votes and another chance to nuzzle obamas crotch!
finally it has to not be able to be used by the opposition against her, will not cost her the next election which looks like she has fuck all chance of winning
then they need to tax some more poor cunts, cut back on eductation and a few less hospital beds to fund it!
im fucken burning my laptops and cancelling the net if it gets this far!


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, here we go again! 

Again.


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Well, here we go again!
> 
> Again.


 

again? what happened lol?


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 8, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> again? what happened lol?



My gov. wants to treat me and everyone else that resides here as if we are mentally and physically abused house wives..This chicken little shiite has to stop sometime.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 8, 2012)

What they really want are good little mindless workers, another 3rd world country while they all bask in luxury.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 8, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> What they really want are good little mindless workers, another 3rd world country while they all bask in luxury.



Ding, ding, ding!!! We have a winner!


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Makes you wonder why FEMA wants to build so many camps here in the states. Im sure its for displaced storm victims though. You can thank HAARP for that.


----------

